# Problems with Spyware doctor



## KetSu (Oct 13, 2007)

I downloaded a free version of the spyware program Spyware Doctor. 
But the problem is that when I uninstalled the program my computer was spammed with spyware (which I believe is the cause of the unistallment of the spyware program)

Please could someone help me in this matter, because I'm seriously irritated at all the pop-ups, adwares, spyware's and stuff :upset::upset::upset:

~ thanks in advance!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.

Kind regards,
Go The Power


----------

